# I need help with white face gauge install...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Sup everyone... I need help in getting white face gauges installed in my '94 Sentra XE. I've got instructions enclosed with my white faced gauges on taking the dash area apart and needle removal. But I need some info from anyone who's replaced their gauges to aftermarket gauges on getting around to removing the needles. I've heard and read that needle removal is probably the hardest part of this project. A slight wrong move on my part on removing the needles could set me back about $100 or so  for replacing my needles. So please, if anyone can give me their insight on this issue, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

yah i did it about 2 months ago. i think the best way to do it is don't remove the needles. instead, carefully remove the the black tops over the needles. these are not actually part of the needles. if you can carefully move black tops across the needles, this will give u more than enough room to put the guages on. hope this helps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

naw dude you still forgot about the huggggggge stick in the speedometer the one you reset when you put new gas? so your gonna need to pull off the needle. i had the same problem just last night!! damm im so mad i think i scrued up the needle of the speedometer. I need help too man. Hey dont try ordering from Import Intelligence dude there instrucions are so complicating and the white faces thats just a sticker to put over your stocks and you'll need needle removement.


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

well it depends on your application. if you bought XE guages then I'm assuming u had the holes already punched. I have an se with the tach and I had to get the 200 se guages and cut my clock adjuster needle off. i didn't need a clock up there cause my radio has a clock. well anyway it depends on what model u have. when i had an XE, I did a cluster swap to se so if anybody need help on that get at me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> I need help in getting white face gauges installed in my '94 Sentra XE.


Try this link. Hope it helps.


----------

